# How do I know if my car has the strut issues?



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey guys just purchased a new goat auto, but I am having some issues with the tires and handling. Maybe its just me and gong from 140 fwd to 400 rwd I have to get use to but its almost like I don't have the traction that I need with this car moreless afraid to slip and slide off the road when I punch teh gas.


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

When my 06, build date of 02/06, had the right front strut leak, I felt nothing out of the ordinary in it's handling. I just had hydraulic fluid in the wheel well, along the passenger side of the car and on the wheel.
You've got to learn to *RESPECT* the car's 400bhp and torque then you'll have fun!
Are you going from FWD to RWD? Big difference in handling style. I bet they don't teach that in driver's ed.


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

you can't just put the pedal to the floor in this car, you will almost always break traction.


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

I am def going from fwd 140 hp so this is a obviously going to take some time to get use. I just feel like I can't handle the spin when I accelarate too hard which I guess I have to learn how to control it. Any ideas on how to best take off and handle the motion where I don't lose control of the car? I guess flooring it right is not such a good idea


----------



## 2006 GTO M6 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Strut Issues*

I had less than 300 miles on my car when a strut gave way, you'll know it! I thought my exhaust had come loose, it was banging like heck. Every bump I hit it would rattle, etc. I waited nearly a month for new struts, finally gave up and had a Pedders suspension (Justice) installed. Cost almost 3G's but worth every penny.


----------



## 2006 GTO M6 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Handling*

Gotta be real careful because of the torque and weak driveshaft/stub axles. I haven't done it yet but I am going with a 3.5" aluminum driveshaft and nitrated axles soon as I can swing them. Next time your car is on a lift and look at the driveshaft and you'll see what I mean and the axles are not built to hold up to a LS2 motor, they were set up for a LS1, an extra 50HP and torque drives them out of their safety limits. That said, be careful and you'll be fine I just forgot the meaning of that word a long time back. I only have two other problems with the GTO. It weighs too much (easy to knock off 150-175 pounds though) and the brakes are too weak for a car that weighs two tons and can top 160mph. I've already loaded up my card and bought Baer brakes (14" front, 13" rear). Makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Pix of leak:


















Inside the rim:








Inside the wheel well:









I'd just returned from a 300 mile day trip with speeds up to 85 mph and didn't notice any change in the ride or handling. Saw the oil on the side of the car when I parked it at home and recalled the strut posts on another GTO forum so I took these pix. Mileage was right at the 500 mile mark.
I took the car in the following Monday and had the new struts installed that Wednesday. This was during the last week of June.


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

yikes that does look bad, hopefully I won't have that issue at all


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

Call your local dealer's service department with your VIN, they should be able to tell you:
1. If the car is affected by this problem
2. If the struts were replaced by the dealership before you bought it

My struts were replaced by the dealership 3 days before I bought it.


----------



## bayside blue (Dec 21, 2006)

BV GTO said:


> Big difference in handling style. I bet they don't teach that in driver's ed.


my drivers ed did. we had a old standard pontiac POS fwd a new buick auto another old pontiac auto. and for thoes including me and 2 others we got to drive the teachers 427 vette but that was only during the last week of class.


----------

